# DH Goggle mit Sehstärke



## MatSmy (25. März 2015)

Servus!

Kann mir jemand vielleicht einen Goggle Hersteller und optimalerweise auch ein Modell nennen, in welches man Korrekturgläser einbauen kann?
Ich weiss definitiv, dass es so etwas gibt - leider war ich aber zu blöde den Liftnachbarn nach Details zu fragen. Ärgere mich immer noch!!!

Mit der Suchfunktion finde ich leider nur Sport- / Bike- / Rad- und Outdoor-brillen.

Es kommt auch leider keinerlei andere Lösung in Verbindung mit dem Integralhelm in Frage.
Eine "normale" Bikebrille habe ich momentan schon in der Mache. Die geht aber nur mit dem Enduro und dem CC Helm.

Zur Zeit fahre ich im Bikepark mit meiner Arbeitsschutzbrille (mit Stärke). Das ist aber einfach keine Dauerlösung.
Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.


ps: Auch Kontaktlinsen sind keine Lösung! Habe ich jahrelang problemlos getragen, aber seit über einem halben Jahr gehts einfach irgendwie nicht mehr...

pps: Ich habe jetzt auch mal eine Anfrage an Oakley rausgeschickt.


----------



## palmilein (26. März 2015)

*Adidas Eyewear* (gesamte Goggle-Kollektion - speziell für DH das Modell Pinner mit Abreißfolien)
*Julbo Eyewear* hat die Clips für Goggles, beschreibt aber auf der Website nicht wirklich, welche damit funktionieren (die Clips sind allerdings auch für andere Modelle einsetzbar) -> hab ich aber noch nie gemacht!

Mit dem Clip von Julbo dürften theoretisch auch andere Goggles funtkionieren, aber hab ich lieder noch nie getestet.

Thema Kontaktlinsen: selbst im Internet bestellt oder hast du sie jemals richtig anpassen lassen und wenn ja: wann war die letzte Anpassung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (27. März 2015)

Immer wieder merkwürdig, wenn ich in die Suche "goggle" eingebe, finde ich z.B. sowas http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/adidas-google-mx-brille-mit-seheinsatz-fuer-brillentraeger.588436/


----------



## RoteSocke (27. März 2015)

Hallo,
Da gibt es viele Modelle und auch einige Systeme. Entweder mit Clipadapter, wo ein Clip, der verglast wird hinter die Wechselscheiben gesetzt wird, oder ein Foliensystem, wie es Swisseye verwendet.
Mir selber war das zu teuer, so dass ich mir eine Brille mit Clipadapter gekauft habe, diesen aber raus lasse und dafür meine alte kleine Sehbrille unter der Radbrille trage.

Ist nicht optimal, aber besser, als nur mit der Sehbrille zu fahren.

Ich habe auch schon über so Folien zum Kleben nachgedacht, aber ist das sinnvoll?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MatSmy (15. April 2015)

@palmilein: Habe seit über 10 Jahren Linsen getragen. Wurde beim Optiker angepasst und regelmäßig geprüft. War auch immer alles super - hatte nie irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten. Im Juli `14 hatte ich dann einen Infekt im Auge (was es genau war wurde mir nicht gesagt).
Dieser kam dann Ende August nochmal wieder und seitdem habe ich ziemliche Schwierigkeiten mit dem Tränenfluss. War mehrmals und auch schon bei unterschiedlichen Augenärzten. Tränenflüssigkeit ist ausreichend vorhanden, sie wird aber nicht ausreichend gut im Auge verteilt.

@on_any_sunday: Bei der Suche nach "goggle" bekomme ich 415 Hits. Bei "goggle sehstärke" kriege ich nichts vernünftiges raus.
Sorry, wenn du den Thread überflüssig findest. Vllt bin ich aber auch einfach zu doof für die Suchfunktion.

@RoteSocke: Habe jetzt die Adidas Pinner mit Clipsystem genommen.


Hier mal die Kostenaufstellung:
Adidas Pinner mit getönter Scheibe: 65€
a798 Clip-Einsatz: 37,90€
Farblose Scheibe: 40,90€
Zeiss Kunststoff Gläser: 2x 99€
Einfassen: 25€
Zweitbrillen-Rabatt: -99€

Summe: 267,80€ mit Rabatt (ohne wären es 366,80€ gewesen)

Samstag wird sie getestet!


----------



## Yoshimura (24. April 2015)

Dann erzähl doch bitte mal von deinen Erfahrungen. Das Thema interessiert mich auch 

PS: Wie hat's dir eigentlich in Beerfelden gefallen? Gern auch per PM !!!
Wir waren dieses Jahr schon 2x dort und morgen evtl. wieder (oder ONO).


----------



## MatSmy (25. April 2015)

Bisher ist nichts negatives zu berichten.
Endlich keine drückenden Brillenbügel mehr unterm Helm!

Wenn man ordentlich ins schwitzen kommt und beim Liften der Fahrtwind fehlt beschlägt sie halt ein wenig.
Das gibt sich aber schnell wieder, sobald man wieder abwärts rauscht.

Beerfelden hat mir gut gefallen.
War gestern zum dritten Mal da.
Wo / was ist ONO?


----------



## Yoshimura (25. April 2015)

OK... das mit der Brille hört sich gut an.

Ich komme auch grad von Beerfelden heim... war wieder mal KLASSE. Vll. sieht man sich ja iwan mal dort 

ONO... = Osternohe ein PARK bei Nürnberg. Einfach mal nach ein paar VID's googlen und schauen ob's gefällt ...

Is nämlich auch ganz lustig dort und auch nicht weit von WÜ !!!


----------



## palmilein (8. Mai 2015)

Hatte heute mal meine Premiere mit einer 100% Goggle und Clip und kann nach kleiner Modifizierung des Clips sagen, dass auch die 100% machbar sind.


----------



## Chrizzer07 (20. Mai 2015)

palmilein schrieb:


> Hatte heute mal meine Premiere mit einer 100% Goggle und Clip und kann nach kleiner Modifizierung des Clips sagen, dass auch die 100% machbar sind.



Hey, kannst du mir ein Link für für den Clip schicken? Habs nicht gefunden.


----------



## palmilein (20. Mai 2015)

Der Clip ist von Julbo und nicht von 100% selbst. 



Mit hellem Hintergrund sieht man den Clip entsprechend gut.


So schauts von hinten aus


Mit schwarzem Hintergrund (wie beim tragen im Gesicht) ist der Clip je nach "Scheibe" kaum zu sehen.

Stabilisierung funktioniert übrigens einwandfrei. Goggle ist übrigens vom Kunden, daher schon abgenutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxi197 (29. September 2019)

palmilein schrieb:


> Der Clip ist von Julbo und nicht von 100% selbst.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388520
> Mit hellem Hintergrund sieht man den Clip entsprechend gut.
> ...




Hey, 
wie ist das mit der Verzerrung? Also beim Optiker wird ja immer auch der Augenabstand usw. gemessen und dann die Brille genau angepasst? Das fällt doch bei so einem Clip weg, oder? Was hast du da für Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder meintest du das mit "Stabilisierung"?


----------



## DerohneName (29. September 2019)

maxi197 schrieb:


> Hey,
> wie ist das mit der Verzerrung? Also beim Optiker wird ja immer auch der Augenabstand usw. gemessen und dann die Brille genau angepasst? Das fällt doch bei so einem Clip weg, oder? Was hast du da für Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder meintest du das mit "Stabilisierung"?


Habe auch so ein Ding- ja, es wirkt bissl verzerrt. 
Ist sehr komisch, wenn man normal ne perfekt passende Brille hat. 

Allgemein: Je gebogener das Glas desto komischer Schaut alles aus- hatte so nen Clip in für ne Adidas Sportbrille- wäre damit sofort gegen den nächsten Baum gefahren+ mega Kopfschmerzen bekommen 

Die Google Clip Ins sind meist gar nicht gebogen... Aber halt auch ein Kompromiss leider.


----------



## Shonzo (1. Oktober 2019)

Es gibt auch OTG Goggles. Da passt ne normale Brille problemlos drunter.

Die neue IXS z.B.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Oktober 2019)

Genau, das funktioniert besser, da sind dann zB Cutouts am Rahmen für die Brillenbügel und entsprechend Platz unter der Goggle für die Brille









						Radsport Brillen
					

Passend zum Radhelm bieten wir dir den optimalen Wind- und Sonnenschutz mit unseren Radbrillen von uvex sports.




					www.uvex-sports.com
				



Sieht dann zB so aus:


----------



## Schuffa87 (2. Oktober 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Es gibt auch OTG Goggles. Da passt ne normale Brille problemlos drunter.
> 
> Die neue IXS z.B.


Oder 100% accuri otg


----------



## oudiaou (4. Oktober 2019)

Die 100% Accuri OTG habe ich und nutze sie mit Brille drunter. Funktioniert super (solange die Bügel Deiner Brille nicht in einem Bogen abstehen) und der große Vorteil ist, dass man sie im Lift/Uphill oder Ähnlichem abnehmen kann und dann Brille weiterhin sieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiviuU (4. Oktober 2019)

ich hab rahmenlosen Brille, past in alle mx Schutzbrille für erwachsenen


----------



## erborow (4. Oktober 2019)

Mein favorit ist aktuell die adidas brille. leider sind die gläser der Goggle nicht besonders kratzfest.
den julbo clip hatte ich auch schon. musste ich vor jedem run kontrollieren. beim fahren allerdings kein problem.
Das die namhaften brillenhersteller da nix vernünftiges auf die beine gestellt kriegen ist echt eine schande.


----------



## Shonzo (4. Oktober 2019)

Falls es doch eng zugeht: Erst die Brille in die Goggle stecken, dann aufsetzen.


----------



## erborow (4. Oktober 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Es gibt auch OTG Goggles. Da passt ne normale Brille problemlos drunter.
> 
> Die neue IXS z.B.


geil, dann kann ich meinen helm aufsetzen, dann die brille und dann die google. zum ausziehen alles umgekehrt.


----------



## Shonzo (4. Oktober 2019)

erborow schrieb:


> geil, dann kann ich meinen helm aufsetzen, dann die brille und dann die google. zum ausziehen alles umgekehrt.



Ist kompliziert und anstrengend, oder? Die Reihenfolge kann man sich aufschreiben und fürs Doing einen Dienstleister beauftragen. ;-)


----------



## DerLensen (29. Oktober 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Ist kompliziert und anstrengend, oder? Die Reihenfolge kann man sich aufschreiben und fürs Doing einen Dienstleister beauftragen. ;-)


Ja auf jeden Fall! Vor allem wenn du einen Trailabschnitt üben willst und immer wieder wechseln willst. Auf und absetzen ist dann schon ganz schön nervig... 
Schlimmer finde ich es aber überhaupt ein Modell zu finden das über meine Korrektionsbrille passt. Ist echt schlimm haha ?
Meine Brille ist mit 15 cm aber wirklich etwas breiter und ich wundere mich nicht das meine Oakley L Frame (ein OTG Modell) da nicht so gut passt... Alternativ habe ich kürzlich eine Skibrille  von Uvex (Modell: craxx OTG, glaube schon Ausläufer ) gekauft, (war ein Schnäppchen aus einem Räumungsverkauf) dessen Rahmen wirklich Platz bietet und du nicht das Gefühl hast der Rahmen zerquetscht dir deine Nase und auf und absetzen ist viel angenehmer. Der einzige Nachteil dieser Brille wiederum keine Wechselgläser was sehr blöd ist, denn Kratzer holt man sich viel zu schnell, außerdem gib es natürlich keine Häkchen für Spritzschutzfolien.. Ich schaue mal wie lange die hält... Aber hey erstmal eine Brille die gut sitzt und nicht ständig beschlägt! 

Ich denke wenn man einen Fachmann in der Nähe hat und man will eine Brille kaufen, Helm einpacken und Brillen ausprobieren gehen. Jeder Rahmen ist anders und jede Kopf/Helmform Ja ebenfalls! *OTG ist iwie wohl doch nicht gleich OTG *
Ich werde mir früher oder später wohl auch nochmal Gedanken machen müssen was für eine Brille es als nächstes sein soll... 

Viel Glück an alle anderen die das Problem auch haben ?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. Januar 2020)

-> gibt doch noch Ersatzscheiben? Ansonsten soll ein Händler deiner Wahl halt bei uvex anfragen ob noch was da ist.


			craxx OTG ersatzscheibe - Google Search
		


oder dann halt die:


JohSch schrieb:


> Genau, das funktioniert besser, da sind dann zB Cutouts am Rahmen für die Brillenbügel und entsprechend Platz unter der Goggle für die Brille
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (17. Juni 2021)

Die kann ich auch empfehlen:








						SCARABEO D
					

Großes Sichtfeld, komfortabler Rahmen, ausgereifte Technologien, Schutz für die Augen – die Bike-Goggle SCARABEO von ALPINA ist die Brille der Wahl für den Bike Park und ruppige Trails.




uvex-group.shop
				






Gibts auch mit vielen verschiedenen Gläsern:





						Suchergebnisse für "scarabeo"
					






uvex-group.shop


----------



## Schuffa87 (24. Juni 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Die kann ich auch empfehlen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der link führt ins Leere und auf der Seite finde ich die D auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (25. Juni 2021)

Scarabeo MTB - Goggle
					

Mit der Scarabeo hast du dank der großen sphärischen Scheibe immer alles bestens im Blick – und musst dir keine Sorgen machen, dass sie von der Nase rutscht. Denn das Brillenband ist flexibel und stark zugleich. Damit...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

